
Eliud Kipchoge smashes two-hour marathon barrier - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/10/12/sport/eliud-kipchoge-marathon-vienna-intl/index.html
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21232161](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21232161)
(washingtonpost.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231660)
(bbc.co.uk)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231529)
(theguardian.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231503](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231503)
(dw.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231479)
(nytimes.com) <\-- Discussion

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231450](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231450)
(wsj.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231449](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21231449)
(sportingnews.com)

